# A good non-chemical decaf?



## Sezzy (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm new, but I found you guys on google and you seem to know everything about coffee so thought you'd be able to help!

My family are really pro-fairtrade and have been buying fairtrade coffee for years. Finding a good decaf was hard enough! We love fairtrade but we love coffee too!!

Recently we've been hearing more about how questionable the chemical method of caffeine extraction is, health-wise, and last week a health professional told my dad that's the one thing they really avoid.

So, I was hoping someone would be able to recommend a good decaf coffee that is fairtrade and uses the swiss water or co2 method - a long list of requirements, I know. Sorry!

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I love this, just finished a bag tonight:

http://www.artisanroast.co.uk/products/decaff


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Rave Coffee also offer a Swiss water decaff but I haven't tried it.

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee-blends/Swiss-Water-Decaf-Blend


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

bronc said:


> Rave Coffee also offer a Swiss water decaff but I haven't tried it.
> 
> http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee-blends/Swiss-Water-Decaf-Blend


I've got some of that on the way


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

The Londinium Decaff has a good name for it as well, although I'm yet to try it...


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Union coffees decaf blend is the best I've tasted!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Londinium decaf is fab


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Londinium decaf is fab


Seconded.

Trying the rave decaff, bit 'bright' for me. But might be worth a bash if that's the sort of thing that suits your palette.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Londinium decaf is truly excellent.

One prob I have found with decafs is that many start off good but most go naff quite quickly. Londinium decaf really doesn't do that.

Buy a kilo to get a cheaper price. It freezes well and doesn't really suffer for it


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thumbs up for the Rave as espresso.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Thumbs up for the Rave as espresso.


Just got some..wondered how long did you let it rest before use? usually I give Rave coffee's 10 days before using but this is my first decaff from them.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got some of Nude's Guatemalan decaff on the way home from work tonight...pretty good. Pretty, pretty, pretty good.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Picked up some londinium decaf at the weekend. It's superb.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Second that Londinium decaf is the best I have ever tried...


----------



## iain_benson (Aug 21, 2013)

My last order of 1kg of decaf from Londinium came with an extra 500g that had been roasted a week earlier, and presumably wasn't wanted so was given away to clear the stock. Annoyingly, I've just gone to their website to order some more, only to find they no longer seem to have any decaf at all.

I guess I'll be giving Rave a try then!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

iain_benson said:


> My last order of 1kg of decaf from Londinium came with an extra 500g that had been roasted a week earlier, and presumably wasn't wanted so was given away to clear the stock. Annoyingly, I've just gone to their website to order some more, only to find they no longer seem to have any decaf at all.
> 
> I guess I'll be giving Rave a try then!


Found londonium decaff to be quite different to rave.

The londonium decaff was amazing, a really nice flavourful dark blend. I wasn't so keen on the rave, found it quite bright and a bit tangy.


----------

